# My first stripping



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm pretty pumped. My first nyererei brood yielded 7 fry when I let her hold and spit on her own. This second one I decided that since I'm going to be going out of town for a week I wanted to get the female stripped and back up to health before I go, plus get the fry accustomed to being fed. This is this females first clutch and she is only about 1-3/4". I caught her and held her in my wet hand with her face in the water to let her breath. I used a toothpick to gently open her mouth. Ended up to be quite a long process trying to coax the fry out. I took a couple of breaks so both she and I could rest a bit. I was amazed how many fry came out of that little fish. When I finally could open her mouth, look inside and not see any more eyes I ended up with 19!!!!! They have just a bit of egg sack left. Now I have a total of 25 nyererei fry with 6 of them being about 2 weeks older. I'm excited to see how many end up making it. I'm fairly certain that the two broods are from different males. The first I am positive came from my alpha Crimson Tide because I watched the breeding take place....very cool, my first time. With the second I am fairly certain the male is the bravo Red Cheek. I didn't see the actual breeding, but I think I came along right after she was done. He was still trying to coax her back into the cave, but she was just running from him with a mouth full of eggs.


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

congrats!!!! thats so exciting! you should post pictures


----------

